# MUST READ - Massive Play on Sunday, Lock Plays 53-3 95%...



## vegwgspo (Sep 26, 2009)

MUST READ - Massive Play on Sunday, Lock Plays 53-3 95%...

Massive, massive, massive play on Sunday, this is a serious email, so please read it with care.

We have a source that we have been using since 2000 and he only contacts us around 6 to 8 times a year with lock plays.

Since we were first introduced to him he is a massive 53-3 95% with his plays which is just amazing.

The only problem is his price, he charges $10,000 per play which is well worth it with a 53-3 record, but we want to cut the cost and at the same time help you guys cash in big on this sources plays.

We are looking for 100 members that what want in on this massive play on Sunday, it will cost each member $100 which is pennies for a play that has a 53-3 history.

If you are a member you know how serious and honest we are and we do not joke once it comes to plays, therefore if we are telling you our source has a massive play on Sunday that you can load up big time on and just crush your book you can take our word for it.

If you are interested in loading up on this massive play you can send $100 by MoneyBookers.com / Neteller.com to payments@vegaswiseguysports.com or by Western Union / MoneyGram to Name: Leliane Silva, City: Faro, Country: Portugal.

If we get more then 100 members interested, let's say we get 200 members, that means this play would only come out to $50 per member therefore next time our source has a massive play you will be covered as well, but this all depends on the numbers of members we have split this plays fee.

You do not have to be an active member of ours to join us and take advantage of this massive play.

Please contact us if you have any question.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------

